# NOS-Atvs - Trail Scouting Extreme (Part 2)



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

Started to get a little bit tired out.
NOS-Atvs Trail Scouting for Upcoming Ride (Episode 2) - YouTube


----------



## skegmaha (Jan 12, 2015)

Great video,looks pretty wet there you should send it here to Alberta,it's so dry if you fart in the woods you'll start a forest fire


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Man...that _IS_ some nasty stuff...


----------



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeah, fairly nasty. Constant thoughts of bloodsuckers and snakes running through the mind here.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

1000gade said:


> Yeah, fairly nasty. Constant thoughts of bloodsuckers and snakes running through the mind here.


 
 :thinking:...makes me glad I'm just a trail rider...lol


----------

